# LR Classic CC - Not Responding



## MelissaA (Nov 22, 2018)

I know that that the answer to this question is probably posted somewhere,  but I cant seem to find it. I recently purchased and installed LR Classic CC on a new laptop.  It has only been 2 weeks since I started working with the new laptop.  At first LR worked fine, but as of today, I can't do anything with it.  Each time I open it, I get the "not responding" error message.  I have closed and reopened the program many times as well as shut down and restarted the laptop.  Nothing seems to make a difference.  The laptop is a Microsoft Surface Book 2 with 16GB of Ram and a 512GB hard drive.  The hard drive still has 475GB of space available as I store my pictures on an external drive.
MelissaA


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (Nov 24, 2018)

What happens if you force LR to create a new catalog by renaming your catalog folder ? Does it starts ?


----------



## Jimmsp (Nov 25, 2018)

Where is your catalog stored?
If you try to open the catalog directly by double clicking on it, what happens ?


----------



## MelissaA (Nov 25, 2018)

This is what I have done.  It started working again - but only for a short time, than the same thing happened - where I would get the "not responding" message and I couldn't do anything but close the program.

I than opened the catalog from my latest backup - which worked just fine, no problems.  My question now is - how do I create a catalog from this backup?  I'm assuming that I shouldn't continue to open my catalog from a backup going forward.

My catalog is stored on an external drive and if I double click directly on it, the same thing happens.  (I tried doing that, too.)


----------



## MelissaA (Nov 27, 2018)

Can anyone help me with creating a new catalog from the backup that I am currently using?  If you read my previous posts, I found that using the backup was the only way to get a catalog open in Lightroom as it seems that my "main" catalog is corrupt.  I'm assuming that I shouldn't continue to operate from a backup.  If this is true, I'm not sure how to proceed with getting another "real" catalog.  Please help!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 27, 2018)

MelissaA said:


> My question now is - how do I create a catalog from this backup?  I'm assuming that I shouldn't continue to open my catalog from a backup going forward.



Glad to hear the backup worked ok!  So all you need to do is quit Lightroom, move the "problem" catalog elsewhere - I'd suggest the backups folder or trash - and then copy your backup catalog into its place, then double-click on it to open.


----------



## MelissaA (Nov 27, 2018)

Thank you so much Victoria!  I have moved the original catalog to the trash.  However, I don't understand what you mean by copy the backup folder into it's place.  The folder was called 6-2.  There is nothing left where this folder was, so where do I copy it to?


----------



## Dan Marchant (Nov 28, 2018)

MelissaA said:


> However, I don't understand what you mean by copy the backup folder into it's place.  The folder was called 6-2.  There is nothing left where this folder was, so where do I copy it to?


You copy it to wherever you want it to be. The default location for the LR catalog on Win 10 is \Users\_[user name]_\Pictures\Lightroom but you can put it wherever you want. Just navigate to the backup catalog file (.lrcat) copy it and then paste it to whichever folder you want it to be in. If you want it to be in a folder that doesn't exist just create the folder first then paste the file into it. Then double click on the catalog file to launch Lightroom.


----------



## MelissaA (Nov 29, 2018)

If I rename the "backup catalog", 6-2, which was the name of the old catalog, will all references remain the same.  IE: smart previews, task bar icon, etc.?

I have attached a screen shot of my Lightroom folder.  Could you please tell me which of the folders and temporary files within this folder that I can delete?  Catalog 6 refers to a catalog previous to the 6-2 catalog - the one before the more recent change to Classic CC.


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (Nov 29, 2018)

If LR is closed, all files starting with "Temporary..." are temporary and can be removed.
All the folders starting with "Lightroom 6-2..." should be renamed according to your catalog name.

You should have only :
- The file named "*Lightroom 6*.lrcat" which is your catalog (your file explorer is set to hide the file extension, which I don't recomand)
- The folder "*Lightroom 6 Previews.lrdata*" which contains the previews shown in the grid view
- The folder "*Lightroom 6 Smart Previews.lrdata*" which contains the smart previews (if you use them)
- The folder "*Lightroom 6 Helper.lrdata*"

The folder "Backups" contains the catalog backups done by LR. It's not a good idea to have it on the same drive than the catalog. I would strongly recommand to move it on an other HD. Note that these backups doesn't contain your photos. You must backup your photos using an other mean.

The folder "Lightroopm Settings" is used if the option "Save settings with the catalog" is set in LR the Preferences. It contains the presets (import, export, metadata, etc.) you might have created.

I don't know what the folder "Lightroom Professional Catalog" is for. Could you expand it and show us what is shown ?


----------



## MelissaA (Nov 29, 2018)

Thank you.  I think I have it all figured out.  BTW: I do store my backups on the same drive as the catalog, but routinely make a copy that I store on another drive.


----------



## Dan Marchant (Nov 30, 2018)

MelissaA said:


> Thank you.  I think I have it all figured out.  BTW: I do store my backups on the same drive as the catalog, but routinely make a copy that I store on another drive.


The problem with that is that if the drive fails you lose your catalog and the latest backups. It is better to set LR to save the backup to a separate drive.


----------



## MelissaA (Dec 1, 2018)

Thank you.  I have changed the backup storage to a different drive.


----------

